# Coder/Biller - lots of experience



## kimwinkle (Oct 2, 2010)

*Coder/Biller - lots of experience (CPC, COSC)*

Kimberly A. Winkle, CPC, COSC
395 Maple Drive
Crestline, OH  44827
419-295-1137
kwinkle1968@yahoo.com

Job Objective
A medical coding/ billing position which requires excellent coding and billing skills.


Work History
2003	 - present	Medical Coder/Biller -  GlobalNet Solutions, Inc, Mansfield, OH
•	Primary coder for orthopedic trauma and general orthopedic physicians including all surgeries and office visits.  (7 physicians)
•	Primary coder for cardiology physician and two cardiothoracic surgeons, surgeries and office visits
•	Primary coder for urology physician, surgeries and visits
•	A/R work, insurance denials, appeals, claims submission

2009	 - present	Medical Coding and Billing Instructor -  Pioneer Adult Education 
Shelby, OH   
•	Teach medical coding and billing  

     2001 â€“ 2003	Medical Biller  -  Women's Care, Mansfield, OH
•	OB-GYN billing including A/R, payment posting, insurance denials and appeals

     1991 â€“ 2001	Medical Coder/Biller â€“ North Central Psychiatric Services, Inc,
Mansfield, OH
•	Responsible for all day to day billing activities including coding, claims submission, A/R, payment posting, appeals and denials.  Duties also included medical records filing and transcription.  Practice closed

    1989 â€“ 1991	Medical Biller -  Mansfield Urology,  Mansfield, OH
•	Commercial insurance claims submission, payment posting, appeals and denials

Education
North Central Technical College, Business Administration  1 Â½ years
Crestline High School, diploma

Special Skills and Accomplishments
Certified Professional Coder through the American Academy of Professional Coders
Specialty certified in Orthopedic Surgery coding through the AAPC
2009 President of the Mansfield Chapter of the AAPC
Speak at local chapters to educate others on coding skills and updates	
Have conducted webinars for Kelly, Sloan and Associates on various coding specialties

References available on request


----------



## bhunsinger (Nov 18, 2010)

*Medical Coder*

Good evening Kim,
I am a recruiter with ITI Select in North Carolina. I have been asked by a large facility in Central North Carolina to locate a certified coder with significant experience in abstracting and coding physicians services.
If you are interested in discussing this position call me at your convenience at
 919-868-3209. I look forward to speaking with you soon.
Thank you ,
Brenda


----------

